# The Edge on Monday



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

I see some other reports from Monday, a gorgeous day on the water. Yes, it was cool on the way out, but the water is warm further out. Warm it was and very calm. We stopped on the way out to catch bait, but most caught the highly endangered red snapper. A senior citizen porpoise came by and he may have been old but got himself three nice snapper. At The Edge, we mostlycaught vermillion snapper and red porgy. One grouper but it was too small. We could have caught the vermillion all day long, but grouper was the target. Some time I will learn to catch legal grouper. We trolled a bit, but no hits. Super ride back too.


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

wow that wassome flat water. looks like the kid had a great time fishing! I have found grouper love some hard tails about 1 spool wind off the bottom. Its kind of a crap shoot if the grouper will wreck you are not. thanks for the post! If you hit enter between pics it will fix the lay out!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Good too see alot of folks, got offshore monday. She looks happy. Way to go dad also looks like you have a fishing buddy. Gene


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

good stuff. we seen yall guys out there. we were near yall guys in the center console w/ blue t-top.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Keep at it and the grouper will come. Try a live grunt ,croaker or pigfish. Lots of big gags on the edge this time of year.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

We did use grunts for bait; caught some at the edge. We will keep trying. By the way, that is a granddaughter, Maddy, and my son Fred in the photos.


----------



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

> *Nitzey (12/23/2009)*




Man you guys were close to us. That is the boat I was fishing on I was fishing with Jim and his wife. All we caught all day was vermillion, grunts, and lane. I dropped a few live baits down but all I caught was a 20 lb snapper on it. That was a very disappointment thinking was bringing up a grouper.


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

i've had great luck on grouper with the lucanus jigs... 

also you can trim the tail off your bait and it helps for some reason, but i not a live bait fan....


----------

